# MBT Grand Re-Opening Event



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

All of the info on the sale and allof the events are on this web page. http://www.mbtdivers.com/Reopening%20Sale.htm.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I'll see you guys there!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Between getting back in town and being out in the shark tourney, I will have to make time to get down there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yee haa!!!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

<P align=center>


> <P align=center>Everything in the Store will be on sale 20-50% off<P align=center>Air and Nitrox Fill Cards - Buy 2 get one FREE!<P align=center>Hyperflex 3mm full Wetsuits - $69.95 (Last week at this price!)<P align=center>Free Stuff - Door prizes all weekend long!<P align=center>


:bowdown:clap<P align=center>Sounds like a great opportunity to pick up somedeals on gear -- maybe a new Riffe:letsdrink


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

:banghead I wish it wasnt the weekend of the shark tourney.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You and April gonna start diving again Sniper??

We could have some fun man!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I cant go another year without getting wet. The shoulder is getting better. I am working on the strength in it now. Got about 80% flexibility. I think it will be ok. I cant wait to go diving again. We need to hook up on a couple trips soon. I am gonna be looking into a gun soon too!!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking forward to hitting thesale!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center><U>Scheduled Events</U><P align=center><U>Friday, April 11</U><DIV align=center><TABLE id=AutoNumber1 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="56%" align=center border=1><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width="19%">2pm-4pm</TD><TD align=middle width="49%">Live Remote with TK-101</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width="19%">5-6pm</TD><TD align=middle width="49%">Maritime Archaeology Seminar - FREE</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width="19%">6pm</TD><TD align=middle width="49%">Spearfishing Seminar - FREE</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><P align=center><U>Saturday, April 12</U><DIV align=center><TABLE id=AutoNumber2 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="55%" align=center border=1><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width="21%">12pm - 2pm</TD><TD width="79%">Escambia County Sherriff's Dept. Public Safety Diver Demo - FREE</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width="21%">12pm - Until</TD><TD width="79%">Escambia County Search and Rescue Q&A - FREE</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width="21%">12pm - Until</TD><TD width="79%">Reef Fish Restoration Association - Reef Building Demo - FREE</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width="21%">4pm- 5pm</TD><TD width="79%">Reef Rangers Presentation - FREE</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width="21%">6pm</TD><TD width="79%">Introduction to Technical Diving - FREE</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width="21%"></TD><TD width="79%"></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width="21%"></TD><TD width="79%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><P align=center><U>Sunday, April 13</U><CENTER><TABLE id=AutoNumber3 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" height=58 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="57%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width="22%" height=19><P align=center>10am- Until</TD><TD align=middle width="78%" height=19>Reef Fish Restoration Association - Reef Building Demo - FREE</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width="22%" height=18>3pm - 5pm</TD><TD align=middle width="78%" height=18>SCUBA Equipment Maintenance Seminar - FREE</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width="22%" height=19>5pm</TD><TD align=middle width="78%" height=19>Emergency Oxygen Provider Class - $20 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE id=AutoNumber3 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" height=58 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="57%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width="22%" height=19><P align=center>10am- Until</TD><TD align=middle width="78%" height=19>Reef Fish Restoration Association - Reef Building Demo - FREE</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width="22%" height=18>3pm - 5pm</TD><TD align=middle width="78%" height=18>SCUBA Equipment Maintenance Seminar - FREE</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width="22%" height=19>5pm</TD><TD align=middle width="78%" height=19>Emergency Oxygen Provider Class - $20 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER><P align=center><U>Raffles to support the USO</U><P align=center>Oceanic VEO 250 Computer Console - $649 Value<P align=center>Charter Trip to the USS Oriskany<P align=center>AB Biller 48" Special Speargun<P align=center>Atomic Z-2 Regulator<P align=center>Atomic Split Fins


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

me and the hootsie tootsie (daughter) will be coming from mobile saturday morning just to visit with the MBT staff and hopefully get to meet some people from this site. Oh yea we will spend some cash on something.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

There will also be manufacture reps from Oceanic, Pinnacle, Atomic, and NAUI to answer questions. Should be a great time. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------

